# biometric passports



## EricIsHim

WANCH said:


> Can't find any image of it! Unless I scan mine but I don't have a scanner.
> 
> I'm planning of changing mine to the SAR passport. Anyway, does that make me Chinese national even if I'm not Chinese?


I think so. To my understanding, both HKSAR passport and BN(O) holders are considered as Chinese nationals even you are not Chinese ethnic. Otherwise, how can the right of holding the HKSAR passport or BN(O) be granted if you aren't a Chinese national HK resident?

http://www.immd.gov.hk/ehtml/chnnationality_2.htm


----------



## Rave92

Issue since last year, in May started I think.


----------



## invincible

Australia









Chip page


----------



## Rave92

Heh, never saw Australian one, looks weird when you compare it with European ones .


----------



## sapmi1

Yes, all EU-countries have those...


----------



## paF4uko

From 1.01.2009 Bulgaria also issues biometric passports. The old passports remain valid until their expiry date.


----------



## siamu maharaj

All non-biometric passports in Pakistan were annuled a few years back, and it was made mandatory to get the new biometric passports. I got mine in 2005. Also, that circle inside a rectangle on all these passports denotes biometric I guess. If yes, then for some reason **** passports don't have it.


----------



## Rave92

siamu maharaj said:


> All non-biometric passports in Pakistan were annuled a few years back, and it was made mandatory to get the new biometric passports. I got mine in 2005. Also, that circle inside a rectangle on all these passports denotes biometric I guess. If yes, then for some reason **** passports don't have it.



Yes, rectangle means it is biometric passport, and not sure why your countries passport doesn't have if it is biometric...


----------



## Vrachar

New Serbian biometric passport (issued since july 2008):


----------



## beto_chaves

In Portugal since 2006.


----------



## Vrachar

^^
é muito lindo kay:


----------



## beto_chaves

Vrachar said:


> ^^
> é muito lindo kay:


É não é?!  já o antigo passaporte também o era!

Yes, it's really a beautiful passport! The former Portuguese passport was also very beautiful! I still have the older one... just waiting for the final date to change the passport!

Pics from the former Portuguese Passport:


----------



## DanMs

Albania Issues New IDs, Biometric Passports. I don't know what form/color the new one but this is existing one.









According to BI, the new IDs cost 10 euro, while for the new biometric passport Albanians will pay 60 euro.


----------



## Kosovar

New Passport of Republic of Kosovo it's all so biometric passport


----------



## Buddy Holly

Kosovar said:


> New Passport of Republic of Kosovo it's all so biometric passport


It's machine readable, but does not contain a chip yet. It was done so as to make it cheaper and easier in the beginning, when a large amount of people need to apply for it. It will become fully biometric in due course.


----------



## Kosovar

it is biometric and it was made in germany it cost only 26 euro its cool one


----------



## Mr_Dru

In todays Dutch newspapers I read: http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/3003531/__Vingerafdruk_in_paspoort_verplicht__.html

*Vingerafdruk in paspoort wordt verplicht *
STRAATSBURG - Nieuwe Europese paspoorten en identiteitkaarten moeten voortaan voorzien zijn van twee vingerafdrukken van de eigenaar. Het Europees Parlement heeft woensdag ingestemd met regelgeving hiertoe. De vingerafdrukken zijn verplicht voor kinderen vanaf twaalf jaar. Nederland heeft al aangekondigd dat reisdocumenten vanaf 28 juni van dit jaar voorzien moeten zijn van een elektronische chip met vingerafdrukken. 

I'm trying to translate:

*Fingerprint in new European passports*
STRASSBOURG - New European Passports and Id-Cards gets two fingerprints on the holder of the Passport or ID-Card. The European Parlement has made this decision on wednesday. The fingerprints is obliged for childeren from the age of twelve years. The Dutch goverment announced that the newest version passport (electronic chip with fingerprints) going to distribute from june 28th.




So maby in the near furture, if you wanne pass a custom you need your finger?


----------



## TWK90

Malaysian passport


----------



## Wunderland

*Biometric passport in CROATIA*

The Biometric passport in CROATIA is going to be issued from July, 1th. 2009.

I only find this photo, its the diplo passport, the new one is going to be burgundy red like other EU passports.


----------



## Gil

Mr_Dru said:


> So maby in the near furture, if you wanne pass a custom you need your finger?


We were discussing biometric passports in class specifically the use of fingerprints. What happens if the finger is severed or amputated? Damage to the finger in question (scarring, etc.) could raise questions if what the scanner picks up no longer matches what is stored on your biometric file.


----------



## Wunderland

Hm, I added a photo but why cant we see it??


----------



## Wunderland

Wunderland said:


> Hm, I added a photo but why cant we see it??


You may not post attachments. Why???


----------



## jamesinclair

It is important to note that biometric passports mean having a chip which stores fingerprint or iris data.

HOWEVER, many countries, such as the USA, do NOT do this for privacy reasons. Instead, the chip only holds the same picture as the first page.


----------



## tayser

My AUS and GB passports are non-biometric. Both 10 year expiry.


----------



## Dan98

Romania will release them in a few weeks (months) as well. Hopefully, one step forward into our admission into the VWP among with Bulgaria, Greece, Poland and others remaining outside...


----------



## Wunderland

Croatian new bio diplo passport


----------



## Rave92

Do you have a picture of information page of new Croatian passport?

@Kosovar

If Kosovan passport is Biometric why it doesn't have rectangle?

@beto_chaves

Nice passport .


----------



## davsot

will we ever get biometric passports? anyone know?


----------



## mgk920

davsot said:


> will we ever get biometric passports? anyone know?


The USA has been issuing them for a couple of years now. Previously issued non-biometric USA passports are good until they expire.

Mike


----------



## NEWWORLD

Buddy Holly said:


> It's machine readable, but does not contain a chip yet. It was done so as to make it cheaper and easier in the beginning, when a large amount of people need to apply for it. It will become fully biometric in due course.


^^^won't be able to use that for long


----------



## Buddy Holly

NEWWORLD said:


> ^^^won't be able to use that for long


Says who?


----------



## nazrey

TWK90 said:


> Malaysian passport





















*Biometric passport*
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysian_passport

Malaysia was the first country in the world to issue biometric passports in March 1998, after a local company, IRIS Corporation, developed the technology. In December 2002, thumbprint data was added to the biometric data on the passport chip. Similar technology is used in the Malaysian identity card, MyKad.

The biometric data included on the Malaysian passport is a digital photograph of the bearer's face, and images of their two thumbprints. Malaysian immigration checkpoints were the only ones with the technology to read and authenticate the data from the RFID chip using a fingerprint scanner and facial recognition technology, but widespread adoption of ePassport technology around the world has seen the technology installed in international airports in the USA, the UK and other countries.

In addition to biometric data and the personal information stored on the information page, the chip also records the bearer's travel history of the last ten entry and exits at Malaysia border control points.

Concern about possible "cloning" of the data from the passport chip for the purposes of identity theft prompted IRIS to issue a press release in 2006, stating that the chip and data had never been successfully cloned, and that digital keys stored on each chip made such duplication and forgery impossible.


----------



## willo

we have it too


----------



## zivan56

2011 is the planned date in Canada...but testing is only starting this year. They will finally be valid for 10 years instead of the regular 5. You can get enhanced drivers licenses in some provinces with biometric data if you want to travel to the US only.


----------



## Aan

yes, we have it in Slovakia since 15th january 2008 with face data and since july 2009 also with fingerprints, it's valid for 10 years and costs 33€


----------



## Wunderland

The new Croatian Biometric Passport Issued since July the 1th 2009.


----------



## Sieg H.

Albanian biometric passport since May 2009.










Rigid data page of the Albanian biometric passport.










similarities with EU biometric passport


----------



## andrelot

*Italian biometric passports*

Adults: € 45,40 + €42,10 per year (you have to add a sticker, discount for 5-years sticker) - valid for 10 years

Minors
1-4 years old: same prices, valid for 3 years
4-18 years olf: same prices, valid for 5 years

Most immigration offices abroad don't give a look about whether do you have an anual sticker placed on your passport, but Americans usually do.


----------



## havaska

Are all European Union passports burgundy? I know they all say 'European Union' at the top first.


----------



## andrelot

Common passports, yes, they are alll "burgundy".


----------

